# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Apartment decided on, will place our Son in a local Elementary School to see how he goes, if unsettling will consider other options. 

Grateful if anyone knows of any English after school programs for native speakers - thanks.

btw - our serviced apartment overlooks American Compound - that is one ugly complex !! - I heard the other day that the US have refused to pay rent on the complex for over 10 years - bit like there NATO bill .....

I feel sorry for the Embassy staff and whomever else lives there, looks like oversized rabbit hutches stacked on top of one another...


----------

